# "SPC" STD" oil stabilizer jar



## aj0446 (Sep 9, 2011)

Now i have been looking all over and I cant find one thing about my jars i found. 
 I was hunting for some bottles and i came across this old trash pile on a old home site...So i found about 20 of these jars,  One type says SPC and the other type says STD . other then that they are exactly the same. they have a bunch of stars and planets on the jar. now here is the thing that got me ... I was thinking it was from the s.t derby oil co from kansas,,,But this one has derby spelled "DURBY" and is from Missouri, "Distributed by S.T Durby Oil company 1306 fairleigh sta. St. Joseph mo." 

 can anyone tell me any info at all about the jar or company?


----------



## aj0446 (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is a better pic, i would put it on here but i do not know how to resize the file.. but check it out...   


 http://forum.antiquebottles-glass.com/discussion/207/std-spc-oil-stabilizer-jar/#Item_1


----------



## Wangan (Sep 9, 2011)

Those are cool jars.Wish I could help aj0446 but the only thing that comes to mind is statistical process control and sexually transmitted diseases.[]


----------



## aj0446 (Sep 9, 2011)

LMAO I KNOW RIGHT an std in a jar.... ugh...


----------



## aj0446 (Sep 10, 2011)

P.S. It is made by owins illinois, with a circle and just an I inside the circle....


----------



## Wangan (Sep 10, 2011)

There is a website that can tell you the age and location of the factory of your jars by the numbers beside/above/below the Owens-Illinois glassworks mark.   

http://www.blm.gov/historic_bottles/pdffiles/OwensIll_BLockhart.pdf


----------



## aj0446 (Sep 10, 2011)

that is like a really really good site thanks! actually found out alot of new stuff on my bottles..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 10, 2011)

Those a cool. Does it mention â€œScientifically Treated Petroleumâ€ anywhere? I'm just thinking a STP product. It's the same city.


----------



## Wangan (Sep 10, 2011)

You are welcome aj.I dont know much about bottles but I come up with a nugget now and then.If it wasnt for this place,I wouldnt even be able to do that.


----------



## aj0446 (Sep 10, 2011)

ok Quote. " S.T. Durby oil stabilizer. The finest lubercation money can buy,is 100% Puer petrolium. It consists of millions of tiny,little golden molecules that prove their weight in gold over and over. These golden molecules go to work with the speed effect of a ball bering. S.T. DURBY  oil stabilizer, Approved and recomended by our nayions leading mechanics, Has such great film strength that it gives your motor a friction free oil cushion."  

 "*  Increases compression and oil pressure*reduces oil consumption*eliminated spark plug fouling*quiets lifters *checks engine wear*makes your motor run quiet cool and smooth."

 Now that is what the back says i left out the directions part...  what do ya think?


----------

